# What's Your Go-To Pinfish Trap Bait?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I use squid in a panty hose most of the time. Sometimes cat food with holes poked. What is your favorite bait?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I've been out already, then nothing beats trigger heads. Other than that, I'll load it with cigar minnows or whatever I have that's been in the freezer too long.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

We usually throw hambugrer buns in there and within an hour the trap is full


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Scraps from the cleaning table. Especially Kings, nice and oily.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I had a place to put my trap where it wouldn't get stolen! How do you guys put your out without worrying about it getting stolen? Not asking for your specific location just some tips. What can I do? Them traps ain't cheap these days.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We try to catch a few bonita and freeze them in chunks for such porpoises.
Works well.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Anything that is tough enough to last all night... Heads or rib cages left over from cleaning fish.. whole mullet, etc.

My buddy put a old venison back strap in there one time and it was the most loaded i've ever seen a trap... try that!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> I wish I had a place to put my trap where it wouldn't get stolen! How do you guys put your out without worrying about it getting stolen? Not asking for your specific location just some tips. What can I do? Them traps ain't cheap these days.


We've had the trap hanging in the same place for the last 20+ years without incident (Unless you count Ivan).


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Dog food in a ziplock bag with holes poked in it


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

had good luck with leftover pizza. also save fish scrapes. both work well. good luck rick


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I wish I had a place to put my trap where it wouldn't get stolen! How do you guys put your out without worrying about it getting stolen? Not asking for your specific location just some tips. What can I do? Them traps ain't cheap these days.


We do not put a bouy on ours. It is the only way we have been able to keep a trap around. 

Not legal by any stretch of the imagination but some times you got to do what you go to do.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Mesh net of frozen shrimp. Also, if you catch a pinfish or 2 and put them in the trap live, the next day there will be like 20.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I found a use for hardheads in the trap, just cut in half and they'll last a long time. Even the bones by themselves seem to work for a while but they're not as effective as some mackeral. I put some old freezer burned spanish mackeral in there and in a few hours I had far too many pins to use.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Fried chicken also works well.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always had luck with raw chicken, a wing or 2, last a long time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like pin fish are part billy goat.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We use the guts and heads and whatever is left of the previous trips catch. Tried chicken once, but in navy point water it was the most god awful smell. We couldn't get rid of the smell the whole trip. I didn't fare so well with my stomach that trip.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



bowwave said:


> Sounds like pin fish are part billy goat.


LoL, too funny


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Use what they eat!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/pinfish/


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mullet fillets. easy to get, and you don't have to pick rotten carcasses out of the trap when you're done.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

freezer burned venison. Lasts forever...It would take them a month to chew through it.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

ham works well!


----------



## Herknav90 (Mar 22, 2012)

7 foot cast net. I can pull 3-5 per toss. Sometimes in the good times of the year, I can pull 10-12 per toss. Find a grassy area and look for the silvery reflection. I catch them from 2" to the size of your palm - Some larger.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

King mackerel chunks or carcasses.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ever have those annoying remoras swimming around the boat? That's how I solve the problem catch em and use them for my pin fish traps they work pretty good


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

Well after reading how easy it is to get free bait I bought a trap. After 24hrs. the first pin fish or anything else has yet to turn up. I baited it with a can ou tuna with a bunch of holes in it plus an all beef hot dog and finally a hardhead that I cut in half.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

bowwave said:


> Well after reading how easy it is to get free bait I bought a trap. After 24hrs. the first pin fish or anything else has yet to turn up. I baited it with a can ou tuna with a bunch of holes in it plus an all beef hot dog and finally a hardhead that I cut in half.


Try throwing a pack of skittles in there.. they love um!


----------

